# Unknown Moto B - Who is Maker



## oldspoke (Aug 23, 2017)

Hello Friends,

A buddy has asked for help to I.D. the maker of this Motobike frame . I assured him that the C.A.B.E. was the best place to post the question.

The badge is a "Red Bird" and appears to be a hardware store private label - Freman or Treman King Co. of Ithaca N.Y.

Serial # J 31597 {?}

Wheels are 26" replacements and incorrect.


 

 

 

 

 

 Possibly handle bars and cranks as well .

Thanks for any help.

An approximate date would be of help too.

Glenn


----------



## Kurt S. (Aug 23, 2017)

Glenn,

  Check this link, and see if the Goold Company of Canada makes sense.
https://archive.org/stream/cihm_26126#page/n213/mode/2up/search/Red+Bird+++Bicycle

Kurt


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 23, 2017)

Looks to be  mid to late 20's pope made bike.


----------



## David Brown (Aug 23, 2017)

It is not a Goold  Brantford red bird bike or CCM which took over  Brantford Red Bird


----------



## oldspoke (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks Kurt, Redline, and David,

I thought that this I.D. would be easy . I guess not as there were many similar bikes. 

Your opinion, Redline, that it is Columbia could be true . A cycle built by Westfield . 

Again thanks !

Glenn


----------



## bricycle (Aug 24, 2017)

I like the square truss bolts!!!


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 24, 2017)

David Brown said:


> It is not a Goold  Brantford red bird bike or CCM which took over  Brantford Red Bird




Hi David,
I'm not familiar with Goold Brantford. Were they bought by CCM? I have a CCM Red Bird.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## David Brown (Aug 24, 2017)

Goold Brantford Red Bird was made in Brantford Ontario.When CCM was formed in 1899 about 5 Canadian bicycle  company's got together to form CCM  CCM made the Red Bird as one of there lines.


----------



## oldspoke (Aug 25, 2017)

bricycle said:


> I like the square truss bolts!!!




Yeah, I would have thought this style of truss bolt would reveal the maker of this frame.

 Did Westfield/Columbia/Pope use this ? What I have seen here on the CABE is a style with a single nut where the two 
rods meet at the top of the headset lock nut.

It remains unidentified .


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 25, 2017)

I like the Westfield-Columbia idea.  The offset attaching holes for the front badge are typical for the Westfield and Columbia bikes.

Mike


----------

